
Choose the best urinal in the men’s room – with math - ohjeez
http://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2015/12/7/9864610/urinal-privacy-math
======
DrScump
This algorithm was documented over 23 years ago on Usenet:

[http://www.netfunny.com/rhf/jokes/90q3/urinals.html](http://www.netfunny.com/rhf/jokes/90q3/urinals.html)

